

Interactive browser-based console for any Python Gist - hjwp3
https://www.pythonanywhere.com/gists/5502596/robot.py/ipython3/

======
jholman
Nice work, and I wish you success.

In the same space, I recently discovered <http://c9.io> , which I'm pretty
happy with overall. Very rich feature-set, and it seems to be open source. (I
say "seems" because I haven't checked to see if the OSS code is enough to
replicate the site on my own hosting.) Although I've had some squirrelly
save/load behaviour, which was concerning.

~~~
gpjt
Thanks! We're keeping an eye on Cloud9, they look like a really interesting
company in the same space as us...

------
tocomment
It seems like a cool service, are you charging enough though?

I made a site in a similar vein a few years ago but it never really caught on.
Maybe we should chat.

~~~
gpjt
Thanks! Yes, we think we need a couple of higher-end plans. The current price
points are perfect for learners and low-bandwidth/low-CPU side projects, but
something higher-end would probably make it more useful and help our bottom
line too :-) Would love to chat, drop me a line at giles@pythonanywhere.com.

------
hjwp3
it's fun watching curious people snooping around! !cat /etc/passwd would you
eh?

------
codegeek
Awesome. Not to mention that even tab/auto-complete works.

------
lampington
Clever, but what would you use it for?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Why, to play Rock, Paper, Scissors, of course!

<https://www.pythonanywhere.com/gists/459573/rps.py/ipython2/>

~~~
hjwp3
awesome. Rock, every time.

~~~
hjwp3
sure enough -- might have taken me 5 goes (computer isn't that stupid, it
knows rock is the best too)... but eventually it cracked. one-nil!

